# Lizards?



## collinchang635

I can get a lizard of some sort. What should I get? What is good for a begginer like me? I have never kept a lizard before so I also need to know the basic needs of the lizards. I was thinking about getting a leopard gecko. How is that for a begginer? Any advice would be appreaciated


----------



## mantidsandgeckos

leopard geko,bearded dragon or iguana


----------



## acerbity

Crested Gecko, Crested Gecko, Crested Gecko.


----------



## Rick

I have a uromastyx. Not really sure if it is a beginner species though. Whatever you get do your research as many reptiles need special lighting, temperatures, etc. Make also sure you have the enclosure fully set up before you bring it home. Here is a pic of my uro.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos

Your uromastyx is so cute!


----------



## collinchang635

How big is the uro?


----------



## Rick

I Like Mantis said:


> How big is the uro?


Not sure exactly. He is probably close to a foot long. He will get bigger. They grow slowly but are long lived. They need a HOT environment.


----------



## collinchang635

Rick said:


> Not sure exactly. He is probably close to a foot long. He will get bigger. They grow slowly but are long lived. They need a HOT environment.


Wow! Thats big. I don't think I could fit that in my room. Maybe a leopard gecko. I don't think I will be getting a crested gecko. I don't want something that can climb walls. Any other suggestions? Something that doesn't climb walls.


----------



## idolomantis

friendofgeckos said:


> leopard geko,bearded dragon or iguana


i seriously hope that you're kidding about the iguana...

i would say leopart gecko or anoles.

you can also do beardies but they are around this size:








I Like Mantis said:


> Wow! Thats big. I don't think I could fit that in my room. Maybe a leopard gecko. I don't think I will be getting a crested gecko. I don't want something that can climb walls. Any other suggestions? Something that doesn't climb walls.


thats the same....

yeah madagascar gecko's, _phelsuma laticouda_ or so.

BTW nice lizard rick, it sure is beautiful.


----------



## collinchang635

Can an anoles climb smooth surfaces?


----------



## idolomantis

i guess so.


----------



## Rick

I Like Mantis said:


> Can an anoles climb smooth surfaces?


Not really. Their feet are clawed.


----------



## Birdfly

Anolis lizards have feet/toes like gecko's and can climb glass, plastic etc  you might find that certain species of ground anole, eg _Anolis sagrei_ have reduced or even absent toe pads but the majority of anoles do and climb smooth surfaces well.


----------



## Rick

Birdfly said:


> Anolis lizards have feet/toes like gecko's and can climb glass, plastic etc  you might find that certain species of ground anole, eg _Anolis sagrei_ have reduced or even absent toe pads but the majority of anoles do and climb smooth surfaces well.


Yeah. I was thinking of another type of lizard we have here. I do see anoles climbing pretty well.


----------



## collinchang635

Anything else other than leopard geckos?


----------



## idolomantis

I Like Mantis said:


> Anything else other than leopard geckos?


You're a lazy reader  

Like i said before, try a small anolis spieces.

Another option is the tokkeh.. Those are awesome.

other than gecko,s and other iguana related, might try a skink.

If you really want to keep it small, long tail lizards are very wicked.

their bodies are just 6 cm while their tail is 25 cm :lol: 

I can't think of something else at the moment.

EDIT: lmao i just found a site that has long tails for sale:

http://www.exotic-pets.co.uk/asian-long-tailed-lizard.html


----------



## collinchang635

Now I can't make up my mind.......*sigh*


----------



## mantidsandgeckos

I almost caught 2 skinks yesterday...


----------



## idolomantis

I Like Mantis said:


> Now I can't make up my mind.......*sigh*


oh gosh  are these too much options?


----------



## acerbity

Well it might make things easier to decide whether you want a dry climate type lizard, or a humid / tropical environment.

Ones that prefer dryer conditions like beardies and leopards need something like sand and heat.

Ones that prefer humid conditions, like cresteds and gargoyles and a few other geckos will enjoy more frequent misting but give you the opportunity to create very nice enclosures with dirt and plants and such.

My two cents.

And obviously I'm biased towards cresteds ^_^ 

Check these guys out

http://www.acreptiles.com/geckos_crested_collection.htm


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

Okay, I've had lizards since I was five.

Lizards that may seem easy can cost you in the long run (ex: anoles), other ones can be good beginners and very friendly, but grow way too big.

If you're looking for a long term lizard (which is about every kind) then go for a friendly species. Like an inguana, can be very friendly if raised by you, also very good gaurd lizards. (My sister had one for sevenish years, he got too big for a cage so he roamed about my sister's room, slept with her, sat on her shoulder, but was the meanest thing to people who where not my sister. He was even litter-trained.) However they are not beginner lizards.

If you're looking for easy, non-climbing, interesting, and friendly lizard then I suggest skinks, and ground dweling geckos or desert geckos.

I personally love sandfish skinks, but they are not big on being held, they can fist comfortally in a ten gallon (two at the most) with no lid, well as long it isn't one of the low ones.

I have a leapord gecko in a low ten gallon, very easy to care for and very friendly. My sister and I agree that a leapord gecko is the best guess. Easy to care for, easy diet, you can keep them in a drawer, seriously, my sister had her's in a plastic drawer for over two years. I can put up the cage I keep mine in for you, takes up no room and he gets heat for a heat pad under his cage. They're cheap too.

Creasties are good too but they need specialized diets, and larger habitats, and they climb on walls.... and can be very hyper. They are very adorable though, a good second choice, if you are willing to pay.


----------



## collinchang635

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Okay, I've had lizards since I was five. Lizards that may seem easy can cost you in the long run (ex: anoles), other ones can be good beginners and very friendly, but grow way too big.
> 
> If you're looking for a long term lizard (which is about every kind) then go for a friendly species. Like an inguana, can be very friendly if raised by you, also very good gaurd lizards. (My sister had one for sevenish years, he got too big for a cage so he roamed about my sister's room, slept with her, sat on her shoulder, but was the meanest thing to people who where not my sister. He was even litter-trained.) However they are not beginner lizards.
> 
> If you're looking for easy, non-climbing, interesting, and friendly lizard then I suggest skinks, and ground dweling geckos or desert geckos.
> 
> I personally love sandfish skinks, but they are not big on being held, they can fist comfortally in a ten gallon (two at the most) with no lid, well as long it isn't one of the low ones.
> 
> I have a leapord gecko in a low ten gallon, very easy to care for and very friendly. My sister and I agree that a leapord gecko is the best guess. Easy to care for, easy diet, you can keep them in a drawer, seriously, my sister had her's in a plastic drawer for over two years. I can put up the cage I keep mine in for you, takes up no room and he gets heat for a heat pad under his cage. They're cheap too.
> 
> Creasties are good too but they need specialized diets, and larger habitats, and they climb on walls.... and can be very hyper. They are very adorable though, a good second choice, if you are willing to pay.


Well, I don't think I can spend so much money so I will probably get a leopard gecko. Will a leopard gecko live comfortably in 28-30 degrees?


----------



## idolomantis

I Like Mantis said:


> Well, I don't think I can spend so much money so I will probably get a leopard gecko. Will a leopard gecko live comfortably in 28-30 degrees?


yes.

besides, if anyone mention a "iguana" it isn't a beginner and even IF he would pick them...

They reach lenghts up to 2 meter, and according to a quote he made earlier:



> Wow! Thats big. I don't think I could fit that in my room


but leopard geckos are fine i guess... but when handeling they run in your neck in a matter of secconds :lol:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

I Like Mantis said:


> Well, I don't think I can spend so much money so I will probably get a leopard gecko. Will a leopard gecko live comfortably in 28-30 degrees?


Pretty sure.

Want a picture of a decent cage setup?


----------



## collinchang635

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Pretty sure.Want a picture of a decent cage setup?


Yeah! :lol: That would be really helpful. Also put the measurements please. :lol:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

I Like Mantis said:


> Yeah! :lol: That would be really helpful. Also put the measurements please. :lol:


Alright, I'll get something up today after I clean out my gecko's cage.

cm or inches?


----------



## collinchang635

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Alright, I'll get something up today after I clean out my gecko's cage.cm or inches?


Cm please


----------



## collinchang635

Here is my leopard gecko.

Going after a worm...







Going back into it's cave....






On my hand....






Exploring my bed....






BTW, what strain of colour is my gecko?


----------



## matt020593

Most Anole species can climb pretty much anything, specially Green and Brown Anoles. A Leo would be best I think.


----------

